# Removing plastisol letter mistakes



## bulldog (Sep 7, 2007)

I was wondering if there is anything out there to remove lettering once it is applied to a shirt? I use names (bought from TE) and misspelled a name and was wondering if there was anything that could remove the letters without leaving an imprint behind? Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I know there are chemicals to remove uncured plastisol, but once it's cured, I think you are stuck.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

you can use a spot gun but ur just better of replacing the shirt


----------



## bulldog (Sep 7, 2007)

O.k. Thanks. I did not think there was anything that could be done but I figured why not ask.. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Try pressing it again on your heat press, then start peeling it while it's still hot. I use to do this with my plastisol transfers.


----------

